
Crooks Go Deep with ‘Deep Insert’ Skimmers - heywire
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/05/crooks-go-deep-with-deep-insert-skimmers/
======
zer00eyz
If the internet revolution was lead by porn, then the hardware revolution is
being lead by crime.

Its sort of fascinating that criminals are able to deploy this sort of thing.
We have come this far that hardware is this easy, and this disposable.

